# Hey!, I just got a new computer!



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

It's an IBM Personal Computer AT with a desktop case,512kb ram, those BIG floppies, an Epson datasouth DS-180 printer, Epson MBM-2095-E monitor, and an IBM keyboard with a curled up phone cord for a cord keyboard. Just trying to learn some history,lol. 


1st off, anyone interested in this dino?


2nd, Im having a prob ,the printer is giving me a "paper" error.(It's all mechiniacal,i mean mechanical.)
anyone know about this?lol


more historic Q's comin,lol


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

BTW, I got a page of DOS commands if anyone is helped by it:

http://members.fortunecity.com/monted/doscommands.html


----------

